# Nikon D5000 or Sony A330L



## hwags7200 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am in the market to purchase a new digital SLR camera. I previously owned a Sony A100 and I do use a Nikon D50 at work.  I'm torn between the Nikon D5000 or the Sony A330L.  I do like both brands.  I also like the Live View feature that they both offer.  The Sony A330L is about $150 cheaper than the Nikon and that would be the only reason why I would by the Sony.

I would like to hear from those that have either model about the pros and cons of each.  Also, does anyone have a camera with Live View and do you like it?

All comments are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Formatted (Mar 7, 2010)

D90 > D5000

I have the D5000 which is a great camera but I should have gotten the D90. Unless you want to do movies the D90 would be better!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm kind of in the same boat as Formatted. I'm really wishing I would have gotten the D90 or even the D300s. The D5000 is great, but I feel like I'm outgrowing it pretty fast.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 7, 2010)

> I feel like I'm outgrowing it pretty fast.



Agreed, Higher ISO or AF Speed would be great!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 7, 2010)

For me it's the 51 point auto focus as well as the AF speed. Not to mention the 7 FPS shooting, weather resistance and being able to use the Nikon Creative Lighting System. (I guess I should have specified 300s)

To the OP, just make sure you look at what you will want in the future as well as right now.


----------



## hwags7200 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I'm not real interested in using the camera for video. I really have no use for a video camera. Since I'm a beginner photographer, I guess I do need to think about what I do want in the future, with regards to a camera that is   Also, my budget for a camera is about $500.  I'm willing to spend a little more but nothing above $700.  Unfortunately, I don't have the money for a $1000+ camera right now.


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 13, 2010)

hwags7200 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm not real interested in using the camera for video. I really have no use for a video camera. Since I'm a beginner photographer, I guess I do need to think about what I do want in the future, with regards to a camera that is   Also, my budget for a camera is about $500.  I'm willing to spend a little more but nothing above $700.  Unfortunately, I don't have the money for a $1000+ camera right now.



You can most likely get a d90 for $700, which is what I would suggest also. Its the best you can get for the price.

I have a d5000 and its great. I have done lots of NCAA work with this camera under poor lighting and the high ISO ability of this camera has been my best friend. That said, the d90 has even better ISO ability, as well as other technical upgrades, and a more functional button layout (dedicated ISO button, etc.)

I'd suggest going with the D90 if money allows you, but don't have anything bad to say about the d5000 either.


----------



## snapla (Mar 16, 2010)

Between these two cameras at this range, isn't the consideration should be based on the system that you want to build upon and also on what you have existing? If you still have good Alpha lenses or accessory, it might be better for you to choose A330L. If you have nothing more, probably your work can leverage on the lens/accessory that you would buy for D5000.

I am an Alpha user, so I might be biased towards A330L. but D5000 comes with pretty good review albeit the problem that I see during its initial launch at my side of world. Almost all initial D5000 buyers that I know had to send the camera back for repair within weeks of buying; but I have no longer hear such complain.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 20, 2010)

D90>D5000>Sony


----------



## dragon12 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are not interested in video, I would go with sony a330. I was thinking about the same thing a few month back but i settle on the sony a330 because of the price, live view, and steadyshot. 
If you are into nikon i would choose the nikon d90 over the d5000


----------



## dimocks04 (May 24, 2010)

I have the d5000 and love it!  it does everything I need/want it to do.... overall a great camera IMO


----------



## AlexL (May 24, 2010)

D5000 is a great camera for your needs  No need to go Sony (might limit room for growth~).  Although you can get a D90 around $700~800, you wouldn't have any money left for the glass which is very important


----------



## Browncoat (May 24, 2010)

I have an a330 and it's great!  I'm a beginner, so it's just the right amount of camera for the money.  That's where I'm puzzled about your choices.  The a330 is clearly an entry-level DSLR.  

Nikon's D5000 is also entry-level, but offers a higher price point with more features.  You obviously have some experience, so why not up the ante a bit and go with the D90?  It's a bit more expensive, but I think it also offers more opportunities to grow.


----------



## Garbz (May 25, 2010)

Then there's also the company's intentions to consider. Would you rather buy a system from a company that has 100 years experience in the market and has the photographer's best intentions at mind?

Or a company that goes out of it's way to screw customers, who saw a quick buck was to be made in photography and hurried to snap up a few other companies so they could piece together a DSLR and start milking the money machine?

I'm just saying you won't ever get Nikon releasing a product to reviewers that performed so piss poorly that they had to come out afterwards lying through their teeth claiming no this is a pre-production model they sent for review. Well in fairness it probably wasn't a lie. Now I'm sure it is a pre-production model 

Not to mention the questionable things other divisions of the company have done in the past.


I may not be judging the D5000 vs the Sony on merits, but quite frankly any consumer money not going to these bafoons is a bonus. 


The only division of Sony that deserves any money what so ever is the one that makes components. Seriously their DVD laser assemblies and pickups are great, as are their digital signal processors.


----------



## Dominantly (May 25, 2010)

So I went to store with a friend to help him pick out a camera, and while I was there I took the opportunity to get hands on with all the other models out there.

Sony owners stop reading here....

Nikon's felt the best in my hands (it's why I went with them to begin with). The Canon series were next best, and bringing up the far rear were the Sony DSLR's. Now when I picked up the A330 I got confused for a second and had to look at the display tag because I wasn't sure if it was a high end point and shoot, or a DSLR. It felt cheap, the LCD was laughable, and ergonomics were just plain excessive and uncomfortable. I took a couple in store shots and then quickly put it down.


----------

